# Chi phí vận hành máy ép bùn băng tải



## Mayeplocvina (17/3/21)

Trong các trạm cấp thoát nước hay các hệ thống xử lý nước thải hiện nay,* máy ép bùn băng tải *được coi là giải pháp xử lý bùn cực kì hiệu quả. Đây là một trong 3 dòng máy ép bùn được dùng phổ biến tại Việt Nam, chi phí vận hành máy ép bùn băng tải thấp hơn các dòng máy khác.




*CHI PHÍ VẬN HÀNH MÁY ÉP BÙN BĂNG TẢI THẤP CÓ ẢNH HƯỞNG ĐẾN CHẤT LƯỢNG BÙN SAU ÉP*

Có rất nhiều đầu tư đặt ra câu hỏi, nếu như chi phí vận hành thấp như sử dụng ít polymer thì có ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng bùn hay không. Điều này chúng tôi khẳng định là không. Tùy theo đặc tính của từng loại bùn, chúng ta sẽ thu được sản phẩm bùn ép của máy ép bùn có độ khô giao động từ 20-30%. Với 1 thiết bị có khả năng ép bùn liên tục như máy ép bùn băng tải thì độ khô này đã đạt chuẩn.

Xem thêm: *Bơm màng aro*

*CÁC ƯU ĐIỂM KHÁC CỦA MÁY ÉP BÙN BĂNG TẢI*

Giảm chi phí xử lý bùn và vận chuyển bùn vì độ khô đáng kể
Hoạt động tự động nên có khả năng xử lý 1 lưu lượng bùn lớn
Giảm thiểu phát sinh mùi hôi
Không rung lắc, gây độ ồn, thân thiện vơi môi trường
Dễ dàng vận hành, tiết kiệm chi phí đầu tư
Thiết kế inox 304 chống ăn mòn vượt trội




*CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT MÁY ÉP BÙN TẠI VIỆT NAM*

Tại VN, hiện có rất nhiều công ty sản xuất máy ép bùn băng tải. Tuy nhiên chất lượng sẽ có sự khác nhau. Điều này cũng dễ hiểu vì mỗi công ty có một công nghệ sản xuất khác nhau.
Tại công ty TNHH SX Máy Ép Lọc VINA , không chỉ có dây chuyền sản xuất hiện đại mà còn sở hữu đội ngũ kỹ sư, sản xuất nhiều năm kinh nghiệm. Thiết bị sản xuất đều được kiểm đinh chất lượng. Trong hơn 15 năm hoạt động, chúng tôi đã gây tiếng vang không hề nhỏ.

Xem thêm: *Máy tách phân*

Liên hệ ngay để được tư vấn chi tiết:

*CÔNG TY TNHH SX MÁY ÉP LỌC VINA*
Địa chỉ: 135C Mỹ Phước- Tân Vạn, Kp1, P. An Phú, Tp. Thuận An, Bình Dương
Hotline: 0274 626 8087 – 0973 616 656
Mail: mayeplocvina@gmail.com
Website 1: mayepbunkhungban.com
Website 2: khungbanmayepbun.com
Website 3: vfp.vn


----------

